# Pirates of Emerson BOGO coupon?



## Screaming Demons

I don't believe they have them online. They do pass them out locally. Maybe post a wanted ad on Craigslist?


----------



## Otaku

I got one emailed to me last year, but nothing so far this time.


----------



## davy2

ah, okay, maybe they are not available much this year
oh, well...


----------

